# Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time or Final Fantasy VII



## androidmuppet (Sep 14, 2013)

Which one did you think was the best game of all time.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh boy.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2013)

Neither.

That was easy.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2013)

Stop making these types of threads.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2013)

I actually do think that Ocarina of Time is the best game ever made (that I played, anyway), but I'm a relic of the older generation. Probably the last guy that still says that.  

This thread is 2 generations too late.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time it was the best back then bujt today there others game that i like more.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 14, 2013)

A Link to the Past > Ocarina of Time


FF6 > FF7


----------



## Akimichi Farley (Sep 14, 2013)

The list is near the bottom, I find this project amusing. I assume all 155 are exceptional titles, for their era if nothing else.


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I actually do think that Ocarina of Time is the best game ever made (that I played, anyway), but I'm a relic of the older generation. Probably the last guy that still says that.
> 
> This thread is 2 generations too late.




I too thought that I was the only one who still considered OOT the best game of all time, until I read your message here. lol

*virtual brofist*


----------



## eluna (Sep 14, 2013)

This is gonna suck,but I choose FF7


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2013)

A better question would be 'which is the most over-rated of the two'. That would be FFVII.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 15, 2013)

Well this is easy for me to choose since I have never played any Final Fantasy games.  But Ocarina of Time is indeed my favorite Zelda.

I think it was voted for the best videogame ever in some Guiness World Records aswell.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2013)

_Majora's Mask_ > _Ocarina of Time_

Between the two games listed I would probably say that OoT was the superior game in many regard, it certainly was enjoyable for me.


----------



## Utz (Sep 15, 2013)

Ocarina of Time, only because that was like the best moment of my childhood aside from watching DBZ when I got home from school.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 15, 2013)

Oooo you know I actually didn't like FF7 that much. 

I'll have to go with Zelda OoT.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2013)

OoT


Hangat?r said:


> A better question would be 'which is the most over-rated of the two'. That would be FFVII.



Aye.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't know which is the best but i played ocarina about 8 times.

FF i played about twice.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 15, 2013)

I actually prefer IX over VII, and WW, TP, and ALttP over OoT. But between the two, FF VII.


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2013)

My choice would definitely be Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Whereas I love Final Fantasy VII, I acknowledge the game being overhyped by plenty of FF fans. FFVII's immediate predecessor and successors is deeply overshadowed by that game.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2013)

Videogames suck.




Am I hip yet?


----------



## Toph (Sep 17, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Videogames suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Pats* Yes you are my friend, yes you are...


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 17, 2013)

Best game of all time? Neither.

Which do I prefer? FFVII without a doubt.


----------

